# Reatil outlets for Rancilio?



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi

After much thought I'm narrowing down my potentials for an upgrade. I like the Rancilio Silvia particularly but would like to be able to see it "in the flesh" before committing. Does anyone know if there are any retail outlets in the London/South East area where I could look at them?

Many thanks


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not sure about that. Have you searched the internet?

As an owner of the Rancilio Silvia I can say it is a good machine. I purchased mine without seeing it "in the flesh" and have no regrets about ordering without seeing it.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I believe that The Coffee Machine in SW6 2DU carries them.

(They are here on the forum as JCSweden but I am not sure how often they check in.)


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

Has any one used Coffee Italia? Seems like a goodish deal http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=RASI


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

There have been some negative comments about CoffeeItalia in the past - and I think that the major concern is that (although the website tries to give a different impression) they are not UK based, and this may give warranty problems.

Certainly the MyEspresso site is very disparaging about them (kettle calling the pot....?).

Only based on what I've read here - so actual customers may have a different perspective.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

So if you wished to buy a Silvia online is there a reliable online store?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Hasbean are now authorised retailers of the Silvia - current price £425.

I've always had impeccable personal service from Steve, and when my Behmor roaster went down it was replaced without even the slightest quibble. Sent me a replacement before I'd even sent the original one back, and offered some free beans as compensation for the postage I'd incurred.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Hasbean looks to be the one to try at the moment, quick Google search does not throw up any other Etailers where there are not reported issues or rather excessive prices

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Coffee Italia do not have a good reputation as, unfortunately, they do not support UK warranties.


----------



## delsutton (Nov 26, 2009)

ChiarasDad said:


> I believe that The Coffee Machine in SW6 2DU carries them.
> 
> (They are here on the forum as JCSweden but I am not sure how often they check in.)


That's excellent, thanks. I'll be up that way next week so will pop in then


----------



## JDM (Jun 29, 2010)

I would strongly advise that you don't order from Myespresso. My Silvia stopped heating after 7 months and they refused to honour the warranty. Great machine when it is actually working though!


----------



## JCSweden (May 14, 2010)

delsutton said:


> That's excellent, thanks. I'll be up that way next week so will pop in then


We have the Rancilio Silvia in stock and a demonstration model in the shop so you can see it in action and are welcome to give it a 'test drive'. Look forward to your visit!

Jon


----------

